# You're Gifted a Bar of Soap



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

...from another couple you're friends with. It's obvious the wife has chosen the gifts. It's a good quality bar of soap, artistic packaging, masculine aroma, and is an accompaniment to another small gift for you.

Would this be a dud? 

This is meant to be a light-hearted thread. And yes, I have indeed bought soaps for relatives and friends' husbands. Batman wondered if he'd mistakenly walked into a soap store when he got home and felt it was an odd choice. The book on Man Caves that I bought for someone though, I could barely pry out of his hands. So over to you, Clubhouse....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Good gift to a woman. I would probably use it but not my thing to get as a gift.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FormerSelf said:


>


Mrs. Conan loves that movie! Me too.&#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ classic movie!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> Good gift to a woman. I would probably use it but not my thing to get as a gift.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What if it was wrapped with a bow attached to your name?


Next year I'll get beer. With a bow.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I dont think it's a dud. It just depends on if you read too much into it. 
Soap is a nice gift, especially if it was hand picked for you. I would hazard a guess and say that she picked it for him more with you in mind than anything.

PS. In my house we call beer "Man-Flowers".


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Of course I would appreciate it. Now, if it came with a beer as well....&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Soap is an appreciated couple gift and not out of the ordinary. I think most wives would enjoy it more but it's hard to cover both spouses unless the gift is very specific to the couple.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

As a woman it's a gift I would enjoy (sans masculine aroma!) but the men I've known would probably find it odd and hand it over to me. Do couples generally use different soap? I've always used the same soap as the guy. I can add fragrance and lotion after the shower.

I think for a man, soap with a purpose is good. i.e. my grandfather always liked soap on a rope (do they even make that anymore?) so might appreciate that. Or if he is a mechanic or does something that gets his hands very greasy, a supply of Fels Naptha or for someone who gardens, a special soap that removes sap and green stains... but a man receiving an artisnal soap seems odd. Then again I don't know a lot of metrosexual men.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Would rather a six pack of fat tire or bottle of jack than soap.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> As a woman it's a gift I would enjoy (sans masculine aroma!) but the men I've known would probably find it odd and hand it over to me. *Do couples generally use different soap?* I've always used the same soap as the guy. I can add fragrance and lotion after the shower.
> 
> I think for a man, soap with a purpose is good. i.e. my grandfather always liked soap on a rope (do they even make that anymore?) so might appreciate that. Or if he is a mechanic or does something that gets his hands very greasy, a supply of Fels Naptha or for someone who gardens, a special soap that removes sap and green stains... but a man receiving an artisnal soap seems odd. Then again I don't know a lot of metrosexual men.


My wife uses her soaps in the tub and I use mine in the separate shower. I get enjoyment out of gift soap from the different scents I notice on my wife when she uses them. 

Actually one of the best things my MIL did for me was buy soap. The brand that I prefer was not available in my area but it was in her's so she would give me soap a few times a year. That was really thoughtful. 

Lava soap is what we use to clean tough mess. It's not really a gift soap though.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I would accept it and say "Thanks." However, I would just give it to my wife, unless she didn't like the smell, then would probably just toss in the trash.

Yeah, during stage time, I have to shave everything and exfoliate, etc... However, it is off season, so no foo foo stuff for me.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I live by a few simple rules. One of them is "never turn down an offered breath mint". That rule might extend to a bar of soap as well.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I think soap is a great gift!

When I met my SO... he had one surprising characteristic that still makes me smile 4 years later... 

Mind you, he is a big, strapping, athletic, man's-man, kind of guy. Outdoorsy, rugged, rides a Harley, nothing feminine about him. But he LOVES his soaps and lotions!!! He doesn't like flowery, feminine scents, but loves things like ginger, oatmeal, sea-salt, lavender body-scrub, etc.

I gently tease him about all his "potions and lotions." I must say though, his skin is lovely and smooth.

HB, if you don't want the soap, you can send it here and I know a guy who will definitely use it .


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd be happy receiving a bar of soap as long as it was not the only birthday/christmas gift I receive - I mean, c'mon how much does it cost, $3?

Though no matter how big or small, I appreciate anything of quality - if it's a nice handmade soap with no synthetics or harsh chemicals and has a nice scent I'm all for it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

If it's pioneer soap is made out of bear-fat from a bear you shot personally, that would be an impressive gift.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Lon said:


> I'd be happy receiving a bar of soap as long as it was not the only birthday/christmas gift I receive - I mean, c'mon how much does it cost, $3?


 Lon, you'll probably be shocked to hear that some artisanal/high-end soaps can go for upwards of $20 a bar.....

HB, I think a nice bar of scented soap is a fine gift for the male half of a couple you're friendly with. I bought soap for my boss for Christmas a couple years ago. His wife is a friend of mine, so I knew he was very partial to a pricey imported soap that can't be found locally. I bought him 2 bars. Nicely packaged, it made a great gift. 

My go-to couples gift is a 1.5-lb box of homemade candied pecans. It lets me get away with a single gift for each couple.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: You're Gifted a Bar of Soap*



Rowan said:


> Lon, you'll probably be shocked to hear that some artisanal/high-end soaps can go for upwards of $20 a bar.....
> 
> HB, I think a nice bar of scented soap is a fine gift for the male half of a couple you're friendly with. I bought soap for my boss for Christmas a couple years ago. His wife is a friend of mine, so I knew he was very partial to a pricey imported soap that can't be found locally. I bought him 2 bars. Nicely packaged, it made a great gift.
> 
> My go-to couples gift is a 1.5-lb box of homemade candied pecans. It lets me get away with a single gift for each couple.


Oh, I know... My GF likes to go for the artisan soaps once in awhile, though the $8 or $9 ones is about as high as she goes.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm giving soap as a gift to two women. These are fancy soaps costing about $8 each. I don't know if I would give a man soap as a gift. Most men I know are the Ivory or Zest soap types. They wouldn't appreciate luxurious french milled soap.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Please tell me I am not the only one that read the title as

*You're a gifted bar of soap*


----------



## jin (Sep 9, 2014)

My shaving soap cost $75. Only the best.  

Soap is a great gift. So long as it doesn't have "bit*ch" or "bast*ard" carved into it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for playing along everyone! 

The soaps are in the slightly higher price range without being obnoxious. Scents are lemongrass, sandalwood, cedarwood etc. I admit that I didn't plan to buy soaps but got a bit intoxicated with those delicious scents in the store. Most will accompany another small gift. For the ladies, I've also bought a soap based on their scent preference and/or a candle to go with. The store owner gave me a complimentary soap that I liked the most and said I needed to keep that one for myself. It smells even better when it's free!

I've been wrapping soaps, and yes, bows are attached to the names. Always by Bon Jovi came on the radio. I left it on. Hubs stared at me and teasingly asked 'What's happening to you?' Yeah, but he ended up singing along too. I told him, Bon Jovi and soap. It appears that's where I'm at this year. I will love you, baby... ....ALWAYS.

Next year... Bon Jovi album and a beer?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Holland said:


> Please tell me I am not the only one that read the title as
> 
> *You're a gifted bar of soap*


That could be quite the compliment!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Cletus said:


> I live by a few simple rules. One of them is "never turn down an offered breath mint". That rule might extend to a bar of soap as well.


So the tag should read 'Enjoy the soap. Don't take it personally.'


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

happy as a clam said:


> HB, if you don't want the soap, you can send it here and I know a guy who will definitely use it .


You have no idea how tempting that is!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> If it's pioneer soap is made out of bear-fat from a bear you shot personally, that would be an impressive gift.


I was going more for _This is a token gift to express you're thought of_ - rather then an impressive gift. But Fozzy, I see you're a man of high expectations and I can respect that.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> ...from another couple you're friends with. It's obvious the wife has chosen the gifts. It's a good quality bar of soap, artistic packaging, masculine aroma, and is an accompaniment to another small gift for you.
> 
> Would this be a dud?
> 
> This is meant to be a light-hearted thread. And yes, I have indeed bought soaps for relatives and friends' husbands. Batman wondered if he'd mistakenly walked into a soap store when he got home and felt it was an odd choice. The book on Man Caves that I bought for someone though, I could barely pry out of his hands. So over to you, Clubhouse....



"Oh...so they were out of $5 watches on the end cap near the register?"

It feels like a 'box check' gift.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

PH balanced? Organic essential oil fragrance? Yup I'd be ok with it. Or, an interesting voodoo soap would be cool. Artisan soaps can be very interesting and much healthier than grocery store soaps. I think it is a nicely different gift idea from a woman.

If a guy gave me soap it had better have some humorous factor involved.


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

A long, long time ago a friend of my girlfriend gave me a couple of bars of soap... "milk chocolate" and "white chocolate".

After two weeks she asked if I "tried them"... I told her "yeah, they were delicious".

She told me "I know, I knew you'd try to eat them".

If she ever knew about my kindergarten paste addiction, I'll never know...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Thor said:


> PH balanced? Organic essential oil fragrance? Yup I'd be ok with it. Or, an interesting voodoo soap would be cool. Artisan soaps can be very interesting and much healthier than grocery store soaps. I think it is a nicely different gift idea from a woman.
> 
> If a guy gave me soap it had better have some humorous factor involved.


PH balanced? Why thank you for asking! haha... Natural ingredients, locally made etc. all the good stuff.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

badsanta said:


> Instead of a bow, print up a fake certificate that the soap contains rare unicorn pheromones, and toss some glitter on it!


Fabulous. I love this.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Rowan said:


> My go-to couples gift is a 1.5-lb box of homemade candied pecans. It lets me get away with a single gift for each couple.


I love this idea as a couples gift. 


First gift has been given ...but this one wasn't soap. They have kids so the focus was on their gifts. Their daughter played with the decorative ribbon almost more than the gift itself. Couples gift for them was a bottle of wine. They'd had a rough day, so the wine was gone in an instant. I don't think soap would have had the same effect.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It;s an odd choice from another couple but I am all about super crafted/curated soaps, so I'd think thank and use it. 

If you're not into it, you could always re-gift it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> Next year I'll get beer. With a bow.


Wanna be my friend? 

That is seriously the perfect gift, IMO.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> It;s an odd choice from another couple but I am all about super crafted/curated soaps, so I'd think thank and use it.
> 
> If you're not into it, you could always re-gift it.


 As long as you don't regift it back to the same couple .


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Only an idiot would do that.

LOL

Re-gifting Rule No. 1: Never re-gift to the person who gifted it you.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Mr.Fisty said:


> As long as you don't regift it back to the same couple .


Although I think these soaps are unicorn-amaze-balls, so I'd be fine with it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Wanna be my friend?
> 
> That is seriously the perfect gift, IMO.


It depends... what's your take on Guinness?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Bacon scented soap would be cool I guess.

I was given a candle with a scent called 'Mantown' and was very happy with it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If the soap was formed a certain way, I would be all over it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Bacon scented soap would be cool I guess.
> 
> I was given a candle with a scent called 'Mantown' and was very happy with it.


Did it smell like bacon?


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

a	Mmmm. Bacon soap. Now when parents threaten their children with washing their mouth with soap, you say, "Yes please." Unless your parents are vegetarians, then it could be broccoli soap.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

I remember the "soap on a rope" fad of the '70s.
Never understood why soap should be on a rope.

Probably would have the same reaction to a soap gift.
Chalk me up as a Philistine.

I'd act very grateful and would appreciate the effort, of course. Just not something that would bowl me over.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Wolfman1968 said:


> I remember the "soap on a rope" fad of the '70s.
> Never understood why soap should be on a rope.


I remember it too.

Avon comes to mind.

I think it did two things. You hung the soap off the shower head or faucet handle in the bathtub; so it was convenient.

And it prevented the soap from sticking to a soap dish. The soap also tends to get wasted in a soap dish, 'cause water collects underneath it.

I kinda think it was a good idea.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: You're Gifted a Bar of Soap*



heartsbeating said:


> Did it smell like bacon?


Smelled more like sandal wood, citrus, a touch of patchouli and new car smell.

Sometimes when I have the kids over I ask, "What does daddy's house smell like?"
And we all reply in a loud, deep voice, with a fist pump, "MAN TOWN!"


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

intheory said:


> I'm all for anything that smells like cedarwood; especially on H. YUM!!.
> 
> House rules: we don't use bar soap anymore.:nono: *Body wash*. It makes the fiberglass shower stall so much easier to clean. Bar soap and water combine to form a scum that almost requires sandpaper to get off.


Easy Off oven cleaner. Easy-peasy. But not if you have a refinished shower pan/tub. Also the magic eraser. I dated a guy who squeegeed the shower after every use and that works too but a PITA when wet and cold.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm more a "Dial" girl. I'd rather spend the $8-10 on a bottle of wine (and a decent Vouray was on sale this week for just that!)


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Easy Off oven cleaner. Easy-peasy. But not if you have a refinished shower pan/tub. Also the magic eraser. I dated a guy who squeegeed the shower after every use and that works to but a PITA when wet and cold.


You can also get Rain-X from the automotive department of most stores and coat the inside of the shower glass with it. It causes water to run off more effectively, rather than stick to the glass and cause spots. Don't get it on the shower pan or tile, though, as it will be dangerously slick.

I already use Easy Off on my glass cooktop, but I'll have to try it on the 20 years of soap scum build up on my shower floor. The previous owners were elderly, and I'm pretty sure they couldn't see the buildup. Or maybe they thought the added grip it provides on the tile was a feature rather than a problem. So far I haven't found anything that really removes it well. 

BTW, I switched to body wash decades ago. It really does pretty much eliminate soap scum in the shower.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Since I'm going to remodel the bathroom the end of this month and will have a brand new shower and shower door, I shall start off with the rain-x on the fresh new doors.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> It depends... what's your take on Guinness?


I'm a Corona girl.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: You're Gifted a Bar of Soap*



badsanta said:


> Wait a minute, why is it the girls crash the men's clubhouse to engage in talking about soaps and how to keep a clean shower?
> 
> As for MEN and their showers and soaps and all. We would be perfectly fine with *this* after a long day of playing with our industrial equipment in the mud:
> 
> ...


Nice thing about a shower stall like that is you just use the pressure washer to clean it.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> I'm a Corona girl.


Fruited or no?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Smelled more like sandal wood, citrus, a touch of patchouli and new car smell.
> 
> Sometimes when I have the kids over I ask, "What does daddy's house smell like?"
> And we all reply in a loud, deep voice, with a fist pump, "MAN TOWN!"


Sounds like a good blend of scents. As for the fist pump, so dorky, I absolutely approve.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I'm a Corona girl.


I won't deduct points seeing as you have impeccable taste in music, and I have been known to drink Corona in my time, therefore, yes we can be friends. 

What color bow would you like?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> I won't deduct points seeing as you have impeccable taste in music, and I have been known to drink Corona in my time, therefore, yes we can be friends.
> 
> What color bow would you like?


Red :smthumbup:

You're a cool chick, hearts.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

interestingly my son asked for soap . . . .


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

badsanta said:


> What ever could go wrong with giving a guy soap?


oh my whiskers... I adore this!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)




----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

hearts, I've got really nothing to add to this discussion, so I wanted to ask a rhetorical question. Years ago I was gifted a bar of soap. The thing that struck me was, it was on a rope. I was dating my first wife at the time. The gift was not from her. It was from a sibling. 

Do you think there was any significance to that? :scratchhead: WTH?

ETA: bahahahaha jk


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Well, I did wonder what that funky smell was over in the music thread... then realized it was likely from Bootsy. I think it was just a trend a few years back, the old soap-on-a-rope. As mentioned in this thread, it was handy for hanging in the shower without soap build-up. Was it a particularly nice soap?

My thing about gifts that are a bit more 'every day' is there ought to be something a little unique or special about them.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Soap...
On a rope...
In prison...

I guess it's not always a good gift.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I actually would love getting some trendy, upscale soap as a gift.

Sometimes nothing pleases me more than opening a brand new bar of soap. I'm a very clean type of person and even look forward to buying soap at the store.

Ok, yes, I'm weird. That's out now.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Wait a minute, why is it the girls crash the men's clubhouse to engage in talking about soaps and how to keep a clean shower?
> 
> As for MEN and their showers and soaps and all. We would be perfectly fine with *this* after a long day of playing with our industrial equipment in the mud:
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS!! And my "man's man" SO would totally dig it too!

Industrial culvert with girly-girl potions and lotions... PERFECT!!!

:rofl:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> I dont think it's a dud. It just depends on if you read too much into it.
> Soap is a nice gift, especially if it was hand picked for you. I would hazard a guess and say that she picked it for him more with you in mind than anything.
> 
> PS. In my house we call beer "Man-Flowers".




When my daughters were young, we called beer daddy pop. Sort of stuck, so we still do.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

vellocet said:


> I actually would love getting some trendy, upscale soap as a gift.
> 
> Sometimes nothing pleases me more than opening a brand new bar of soap. I'm a very clean type of person and even look forward to buying soap at the store.
> 
> Ok, yes, I'm weird. That's out now.


I don't smell sarcasm here. 

Perhaps just a hint of trendy, upscale soap instead.


So here's hoping our gift-receiving friends are as weird as you are! Good stuff.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> I don't smell sarcasm here.
> 
> Perhaps just a hint of trendy, upscale soap instead.
> 
> ...


No, no sarcasm whatsoever. I love getting nice stuff like that, grooming products. I just like to be clean and take care of myself.

I love soap on a roap!!! Haven't seen any of those for years.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's the thought that counts.

What the _hell _were they thinking?!


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

My college age daughters were bugging me for ideas on what I wanted for Christmas, and so based on this thread I asked for soap or moisturizer. They're both on the healthy kick, too, so they selected some very nice products for me. Now my skin isn't so chemically stripped after a shower, and my hands are no longer cracked.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ waahaay!


Well, one couple jumped straight into comments of her soaping him up in the shower with the soap-gift. Oh beHAVE! Another couple said the aromas reminded them of our home as I always have good smelling stuff going on. Another of the soap-gifts fell completely flat and instead became a running joke between us all... but now I know, that's just not his bag. The others were sent in the mail and the outcome remains a mystery.

Until next Xmas ...same bat-time, same bat-channel.


----------

